# Timing chains need to be replaced



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright guys.
I just picked up a (05 Brute 750) bike that needs some work. (valves have already been set)
I believe the timing chains need to be replaced. (have the nice rattle sound)
And when I was adjusting the valves, while rotating the motor over by hand I would hear a click, click, click sound (usually about 3 clicks) until I got to where I needed to be on the rotation.

I have been tearing up the forums trying to find some nice info on a "how-to" guide to replace the chains.

And for anyone that has tackled the job, what's the usual price for parts associated with this job and if you dropped it off at your local dealer or mechanic what was the price for that also? (how many hours does it take?)

I have heard that some guys are replacing just the tensioners and getting positive results, any truth in this?

Thanks in advance for any help.. :bigok:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

tensioners are the 1st choice. if your problem persists you have some of the parts you were going to buy anyway. How many miles are on it and how much mud riding. if the oil was kept up with your chains may be fine.Tensioners will take 30 min. out of your day to swap. I have asked people to swap the front and rear and their clicking problem goes away. Not to say this will work for you but it's a good first step. Hardest part on pulling chains is the flywheel puller and timing when you finish. the rest is just time in the garage. my dealer would hit you for a G note..but he's the :saevilw:DEVIL:saevilw:.........good luck.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dion bro i will tackle this with you if you need me to just lemme know and yes the timing would be the biggest issue i believe.....we can do it no need to pay that much for stealership


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

The bike has 398 hours and about 1400 miles, give or take... The oil changes, who knows, I just bought the bike from "Speedman" here on the forums 2 weeks ago.....

I couldn't hear the timing chain noise over the loud valves that needed to be adjusted.

I'll order the tensioners this week and go from there..
If I need to do the chains, does someone have a complete parts list they could share with me so I don't miss something while ordering.

I also have someone that works at my local dealer that would do the job for me on the side. He said whatever I need, he would charge less than half to do it.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

when I went into replace my chains, only really the oil pump one was bad, all my tensioners were good. I put a new oil pump chain tensioner spring in to be safe, it was like $2, a new oil pump was only like $10(the gears), so other than the high comp pistons, it really only was like $150ish If I remember right.

not really a "hard" job, just time consuming, and yes the timing is alittle tricky, just go step by step in the manual, and you will get it.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I stopped in at my dealer today and ordered up some tensioners. Lets hope that this will fix the issue. I got a price quote for everything and they really give me a nice discount on all of the parts. I think I am paying like 74 for each tensioner and like 230 if I need all the chains, guides, tensioners, gaskets, etc....

The tensioners should be in this Friday, so hopefully I get some free time this weekend to slap them in.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope this fixes everything man it is time to have the brute running immaculate


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I got my OEM belt yesterday finally, so it will be going in this week also. I'm still waiting for the dash pod cover to arrive from Chris. He said he mailed it last Thursday........

And I'm waiting for some other parts from Ronayers, wow, they take for ever..


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

To replace just the tensoiners, do I have to be lined up on each cylinder first? I don't think the manual says anything about that, either that they automatically assume you will be tdc to do the chains already. Thx


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

primetime1267 said:


> To replace just the tensoiners, do I have to be lined up on each cylinder first? I don't think the manual says anything about that, either that they automatically assume you will be tdc to do the chains already. Thx


my guess would be yes you do because it may have jumped because of the chains being to loose


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*no* TDC. The tensioners are spring loaded you just set them in and they will auto adjust to the proper length. this is how they will keep the bike going as the bike wears. Be careful when you take the center bolt out there is a small piece of metal inside the spring for alignment don't drop it. it is as easy as 6 bolts in and out. However if you ever pull the cam covers the tensioners will need to come out and be put back after the caps are back on. If not they will lift the back of the cam and cause some nasty wear to the heads.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

^agreed


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:worthless: 

Take some pics of how its done & a little how-to on it


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

OKay guys, just so I get this straight, tomorrow afternoon/evening. I'm going to just ride my bike into my garage, turn it off, reach down & loosen up the 3 bolts for each tensioner and slap in the new ones. No more, no less (and torque of course)... Right??

And crack a cold one and pray that the tensioners take away the little bit of chain noise I have.

Man, I love this site!!!

Ohh yeah, I'll try to snap some pics or video of the process.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright guys, I just pulled the rear tensioner and the adjusted was not out all the way. I placed both springs side by side In The bolt and the old spring was a tad shorter. I'll do the front tonight. 
I also called 2 kawasaki dealers and both agreed that when removing tensioners you should be on tdc just like doing valves. If not you may cause it to jump timing....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*SERVICE MANUAL CH. 5-12 Camshaft Chain Tensioner*
" Do not turn over the crankshaft while the tensioner is removed. This could upset the cam chain timing and damage valves"......_*nothing about top dead center in the book*_. hate to be the one to break this to you but ....dealers lie....:33:
Torque is 8.8N.m(0.90kgf.m, 78in.lb.) hope this solves your problem. there is an intermediate tensioner but to change that one you may as well do the chains.


----------

